# kleine javadoc popups in eclipse



## cui23 (24. Aug 2008)

Hi.

Ich habe das Problem, dass die Popups für den javdoc zu den einzelnen Methoden oft zu klein sind um alles an zu zeigen und auch nicht scrollbar sind.

Kann ich das iwie so ändern, dass man da alles lesen kann?

lg,
cui.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2008)

Geh mit der Maus drüber, dann kannst du es größer ziehen, oder auch scrollen. Zumindest ab Eclipse 3.4 davor musste man AFAIR F2 drücken,


----------



## cui23 (25. Aug 2008)

Ja, das geht mit F2.. aber nur bei den Popups, die erscheinen wenn man mit der Maus über die entsprechende Methode geht.
Ich rede aber von den Javadoc-Popups, die erscheinen, wenn man z.B. einen Punkt tippt und dann die Methoden auswählen kann.
Sry, vllt war meine Frage ungenau.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2008)

Tab drücken, oder rein klicken.


----------



## cui23 (25. Aug 2008)

dann gehts bei meinem eclipse 3.2 weg...-.-


----------

